# Benjamin Moore Aura - Blotchy Even After 4 Coats



## DesignDuoBlog (Aug 29, 2011)

Your blotchy results may be a direct result of not painting soon enough. I recently discussed a PVA primer in my blog. Stating that after priming, you need to apply your top coat within 2 days to ensure the quality of your priming agent. The overall quality of your primer may be an issue as well. I have found that when it comes to painting, you really do get what you pay for. Everything from the primer and paint, right down to the roller you use. I hope this information helps you. Feel free to check out my blog. We offer tone of painting tips.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never actually had a problem with not painting over a primer within two weeks. But i don't use a pva either, i would use a primer /sealer to go to an eggshell finish.
I otherwise don't have a good idea of what caused this. 
I have used Aura very many times, and it can be tricky to use because it dries so fast- so perhaps your blotchiness is going back into a half set up area. But sounds like you are aware of this potential problem.


----------



## BobSmitt (Aug 4, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I have never actually had a problem with not painting over a primer within two weeks. But i don't use a pva either, i would use a primer /sealer to go to an eggshell finish.
> I otherwise don't have a good idea of what caused this.
> I have used Aura very many times, and it can be tricky to use because it dries so fast- so perhaps your blotchiness is going back into a half set up area. But sounds like you are aware of this potential problem.


Yeah, I made absolutely sure never to go back over an area. I just don't get it. Even if the primer was at fault, I'd think a few coats of Aura underneath would allow a good finish. I'm not even sure what to do. This is an eggshell finish, but I can't tell the difference between it and any semi-gloss I've ever used in the past. The sheen looks about the same to me. I was hoping it would look almost flat.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Try a 1/2 inch cover.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sheens in aura from least to most

matte, eggshell, satin ,semigloss

the egg is definitively not going to be almost flat. The matte is really a low sheen eggshell., and might be what you thought you we're getting.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ok im not familair with benny moore,but mabey check this out.ask paint store if your paint was mixed in the right base. i know there's some benny guys around here. mabey they got an idea


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

ltd said:


> ok im not familair with benny moore,but mabey check this out.ask paint store if your paint was mixed in the right base. i know there's some benny guys around here. mabey they got an idea


----------



## HomesteadHero (Jun 8, 2011)

This just goes to show you that ANY paint can have problems. :no:

In my opinion, the pros always recommend the more expensive paints. It's Not always that they work better, but for a pro they have to use a good name brand paint so that if anything goes wrong they're covered. It's a liability issue really. 

A DIY can get away with a less than perfect job because they're doing it themselves. If you hire a company, your expectations are different.

As a contractor, I can't go to your house and do a less than stellar job and charge you money for it. As a homeowner I can afford to make a few mistakes. This is why pros will always stand by their "pro paints"..that--and because of their good discounts.

Sorry you spent so much money and got bad results. It can happen with any paint. I have good and bad stories from LOTS of paint brands...

Just keepin' it real. :yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Home- I actually use good paints because they're better, more consistent, and the guy at the paint store ( at least my stores) didn't wander over from flooring. 
All good reasons to use quality material.
So I am surprised at this result with Aura . I use it often- it has a leaning curve- but one you get it it will do wonders.


----------



## BobSmitt (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I know what's happened. After I painted the living room I noticed that it dried flawless after the first coat. That's when I realized that the primer had been applied differently in the living room. I now believe I'm actually seeing roller marks/texture in the primer undercoat. I am going to do a test wall with a coat of Zinsser 123 and repaint with Aura. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

HomesteadHero said:


> This just goes to show you that ANY paint can have problems. :no:
> 
> In my opinion, the pros always recommend the more expensive paints. It's Not always that they work better, but for a pro they have to use a good name brand paint so that if anything goes wrong they're covered. It's a liability issue really.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> HomesteadHero said:
> 
> 
> > This just goes to show you that ANY paint can have problems. :no:
> ...


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn said:


> housepaintingny said:
> 
> 
> > HomesteadHero said:
> ...


----------

